# A Radical Idea About Holograms



## GambitOfDesires (Jul 29, 2015)

I feel that the potential for them hasn't even been scratched. They can go beyond having dead celebrities at concerts. They could used to create "living" sculptures, realistic or abstract. A dancing X-ray or something. You could have an art show full of holograms... an exhibit of light.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yup...it would be super awesome. Me and my family went to Disney World recently and they use a lot of Holograms in various attractions there. It's so wild. 

Welcome to the forum. You have interesting ideas. I'm glad you joined.


----------

